# extended magazine's, gun modifications



## domainfitz (Oct 30, 2011)

im new to guns and have had my px4 .40 cal type f for about 2 years. im looking for a extended mag. i was reading the cx-4 has 30 round mags you can buy for it and the mag's are interchangable with the storm. and are there any good mods i can make to it? internally? less trigger? lighter barrel?


----------

